
Google Plus’ Magic Number - ttunguz
http://tomasztunguz.com/2011/09/08/google-plus-magic-number/
======
mooism2
> Plus is found on every Google search result page and in every Gmail inbox.

Every single one, except mine.

> Google Chrome sports Plus sharing buttons, available as an extension to the
> 160M users of the browser.

So, Plus buttons aren't actually included in all 160M+ installs of Google
Chrome. Only the 45,559 of them that have the extension installed.

> You can’t avoid the little red number tugging at users’ curiosity. Google
> Plus is everywhere.

And yet I don't recall seeing that little red number anywhere. It's not on my
Google Search results, not in my GMail, not being presented to me in Google
Reader, not being scheduled for me in Google Calendar.

Maybe it's because I don't have an Android phone.

Or maybe it's because I've not signed up for Google Plus. In which case his
entire superior distribution argument is based on a misconception.

